# Do You Watch Your Local News?



## ClassicRockr (Sep 18, 2014)

We do. However, wife has found out that many of the younger generation, where she works, do not. She has gone to work and asked if they had heard about this or that and they will say "no". 

We will watch part of our 7AM local news, when we get up during the week. Sometimes we will watch the local news at 6PM, after she gets home from work. A lot of times, we don't watch the entire news broadcast, but will catch the "Breaking News" when the news first starts. Even if it's about crime, we like to know what/where it happened. 

Years ago, I had a friend in So California that told me "if I ever want to get depressed, all I have to do is turn on the local news". 
Come to think about it, there is some "good news" that happens during the year, but not nearly as much as "bad news". The two times during the year that "good news" really happens is during Thanksgiving and Christmas. But, crime doesn't stop for a holiday, so there's some crime during those times as well. 

Wife and I agree, "we don't want to keep our head in the sand when it comes to the news". We want to know what's going on. 

We don't watch U.S./World news that much, but then again, as soon as I turn on the old computer, I can see what's happening in those areas fast!


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 18, 2014)

Well I'm a bit of a news freak...I like to know what's going on. I read about what's happening in my little country village, but really our local news is London our nearest metropolis  which tends to be world news as well, so the crime does get me down a lot, and I try to not get too despondent about it.


----------



## AprilT (Sep 18, 2014)

I've been watching the news daily since my high school days.  I watch the morning, noon, evening and late night additions.  I may come on websites to shoot the bull, but generally, I tend to be very interested in what's going on about the my world and the world around me.  

I do agree, the local news and news in general, can often be depressing and sometimes you do want to shut it all out, I so wish I could do that, unfortunately, I've never been one to be able to bury my head in the sand and not be aware of all that ails this planet.  The plight of others ways on my mind, but, I find relief from such thoughts by chatting it up about mostly light subject matter on forums like this.  Generally I try to stay away from the more serious topics, I've mostly found many people aren't all that interested in solution as much as they are just interested in their own bravado and winning an argument or beating their agenda into the ground, this isn't to say that is true in all or even most cases, but, more often than not, the threads end up that way. There another website if you were to go on there and read the threads, especially in the political and current events section, you would shed tears for all of humanity or just throw up in your mouth.  I had to take a break from the site after a while it was so sickening.  Rant over.  

Anyway, I came here for the fluff if a little poignancy gets in there now and again, that's fine, but I need a breather from all the angry folk.  I know, wishful thinking.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 18, 2014)

AprilT said:


> I've been watching the news daily since my high school days.  I watch the morning, noon, evening and late night additions.  I may come on websites to shoot the bull, but generally, I tend to be very interested in what's going on about the my world and the world around me.
> 
> I do agree, the local news and news in general, can often be depressing and sometimes you do want to shut it all out, I so wish I could do that, unfortunately, I've never been one to be able to bury my head in the sand and not be aware of all that ails this planet.  The plight of others ways on my mind, but, I find relief from such thoughts by chatting it up about mostly light subject matter on forums like this.  Generally I try to stay away from the more serious topics, I've mostly found many people aren't all that interested in solution as much as they are just interested in their own bravado and winning an argument or beating their agenda into the ground, this isn't to say that is true in all or even most cases, but, more often than not, the threads end up that way. *There another website if you were to go on there and read the threads, especially in the political and current events section, you would shed tears for all of humanity or just throw up in your mouth.  I had to take a break from the site after a while it was so sickening.  Rant over.
> 
> Anyway, I came here for the fluff if a little poignancy gets in there now and again, that's fine, but I need a breather from all the angry folk.  I know, wishful thinking*.



You have summed up my thoughts exactly April...


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Sep 18, 2014)

I do watch the local news-every morning and every night. Problem is,"local" means San Francisco Bay Area-3 hours away. Every so often they will have a story about something going on here in our county but not too often. I get my real local stuff online from our online news .


----------



## Lon (Sep 18, 2014)

Yes, I watch the local, national and international news broadcasts.


----------



## Vivjen (Sep 18, 2014)

No; but I listen to the radio, and read the local news on-line.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 18, 2014)

We usually catch the local news in the kitchen when we eat dinner.  I was never much of a news buff, but since I've retired I find myself listening to world news reports also, and of course, reading the latest happenings online.  As soon as I get on my computer, my homepage shows many headlines in news, entertainment, etc.  I like to know what's going on, whether it's depressing or not, wish they'd give more facts and less opinion and bias slant in their reports though, especially on Fox news or MSNBC, good to hear all sides though.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 18, 2014)

I rarely watch local news anymore. It seems everytime I try, there is a commercial on. I mostly check the news on the Internet now. I do watch cable news. I get most of my news from Comedy Central, LOL   layful:


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 18, 2014)

RadishRose said:


> I rarely watch local news anymore. It seems everytime I try, there is a commercial on. I mostly check the news on the Internet now. I do watch cable news. I get most of my news from Comedy Central, LOL   layful:


A lot of the local news, TV,radio and paper is taken from the internet.


----------



## Falcon (Sep 18, 2014)

You betcha.  I watch and listen and read the news.  I don't want to be left in the dark.


----------

